# I have four open trouble tickets



## AshleyAshes (Oct 24, 2009)

The oldest of which if nearing two months old now.  I actually had five trouble tickets but one was delt with.  How?  I opened a trouble ticket about my unopened trouble tickets and an admin delt with one of them (Plus the trouble ticket about my trouble tickets)

But there's still four left, including the oldest which keeps getting older.

One of them, an admin said they needed evidence of something when they responded quickly and left the ticket open, I found the evidence a few hours later and it's been sitting there, unresponded to and undelt with for the last 30 days.  Apparently the best way to get away with photoshopping copyrighted photos you dug up on Google Image Search is to trust that the trouble tickets reporting such an AUP violation go ignored.

What's the point of a trouble ticket system if half of the tickets get ignored?


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2009)

go awaty;


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 24, 2009)

Start trolling them, then when they BAWWW to the Admins it'll get dealt with.

Much faster than silly trouble tickets.


----------



## LackLuster (Oct 24, 2009)

It was 30 tickets for the whistle wasn't it?

We're talking about those tickets, right?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 24, 2009)

LackLuster said:


> It was 30 tickets for the whistle wasn't it?
> 
> We're talking about those tickets right?


 
But if I get 1000 unanswered trouble tickets, I can trade them in for the 13" TV shaped like Hello Kitty!


----------



## LackLuster (Oct 24, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> But if I get 1000 unanswered trouble tickets, I can trade them in for the 13" TV shaped like Hello Kitty!



Well, sounds like you're on the road to easy town .


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 24, 2009)

LackLuster said:


> Well, sounds like you're on the road to easy town .


 
Well, just so long as furries keep using FA as their own personal photobucket account instead of using it as an art site.


----------



## Aden (Oct 24, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Well, just so long as furries keep using FA as their own personal photobucket account instead of using it as an art site.



FA is an art site?

:O







:O


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 24, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> go awaty;


This.


----------



## Vintage (Oct 24, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> go awaty;



don't mind me; just postin' after a few brewskies... . .


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 24, 2009)

Vintage said:


> don't mind me; just postin' after a few brewskies... . .



how does i drunk post


----------



## Nightingalle (Oct 24, 2009)

I also have a handful of unanswered tickets.  They've been there for a while.  For crying out loud, one is a report of a user with quite a few altered stuffed animals with SPH _and_ dildos stuck in the holes to show off what they're used for and all the images are still up and no one's looked at the ticket 8|


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 25, 2009)

I _used_ to have old tickets (about a month old and growing) which sat around before I closed all of them out of spite and stopped submitting them all together for personal reasons.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

That's so odd, lately all my trouble tickets have been responded to within a day. 

A while ago there was one that didn't get responded to and I mentioned it somewhere deep in a thread about something else here on the forums and it got responded to the next day. XD


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 26, 2009)

A recent ticket of mine was responded to within a day or two, but I still have two old opens. :B They just got new admins, they're probably working through them


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Oct 27, 2009)

Close and re-open them?


----------



## Carenath (Oct 27, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> A recent ticket of mine was responded to within a day or two, but I still have two old opens. :B They just got new admins, they're probably working through them


This. The OP clearly has no concept of free time and priorities.


----------



## Azure (Oct 27, 2009)

Carenath said:


> This. The OP clearly has no concept of free time and priorities.


Hey man, you should be more sensitive to the needs of Internet Crybabies. Just sayin. They searched high and low for those offensive pictures, just so they could report them to feed their ego.


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 27, 2009)

Carenath said:


> This. The OP clearly has no concept of free time and priorities.



On the other hand, both TTs were responded to within 24 hours of me posting in this thread, so you guys are teaching me that complaints get results. 

Not that I'm complaining either way. I swear.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 29, 2009)

They all got delt with.  The squeaky wheel gets the greese.  One however was simply closed without any action or even comment.  Way to make effort, FurAffinity.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 31, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> They all got delt with.  The squeaky wheel gets the greese.  One however was simply closed without any action or even comment.  Way to make effort, FurAffinity.



*Passes cheese*


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 31, 2009)

Monkeykitten said:


> *That's so odd, lately all my trouble tickets have been responded to within a day. *
> 
> A while ago there was one that didn't get responded to and I mentioned it somewhere deep in a thread about something else here on the forums and it got responded to the next day. XD



That's because you're actually important.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 31, 2009)

I've only had one trouble ticket ever sit, and that's because it was a very questionable problem to a rule. 

Might I suggest the admins in power to please put that you are discussing certain actions, so that way users like the OP don't have a reason to whine at you anymore.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 1, 2009)

Took admins a couple of weeks to get a couple of mine, but surely they _should_ get done in due time.
Just be aware about half the staff is currently inactive on a regular basis.


----------

